

Show HN: 7000 skill-keywords scraped from Linkedin - theikkila
https://gist.github.com/theikkila/596d1265ae086c6d1c5e

======
iqonik
I'm more interested in how you scraped them, is that something you would
share?

~~~
itschaffey
Agree - whilst the keywords are actually very interesting, I would love to
know how you went about scraping them!

